# XM Reaches 483,000 Subscribers



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Press Release Source: XM Satellite Radio

XM Reaches 483,000 Subscribers
Tuesday April 1, 11:35 am ET 
Addition of 135,000 Subscribers in Q1 '03; XM on Target to Exceed One Million Subscribers During 2003

WASHINGTON, April 1 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News) announced today it has signed up 483,075 subscribers, furthering its march to one million subscribers and solidifying its market leadership in digital satellite radio. XM added more than 135,000 subscribers in the first quarter of 2003.

"XM started 2003 on a very strong note," said XM President and CEO, Hugh Panero. "The company's accelerated subscriber growth is fueled by the critically acclaimed Delphi XM SKYFi Radio, which is penetrating the home, portable and automotive market, and XM's availability in new General Motors' vehicles."

Rest of the story


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

They seem to be doing well during these weak economic times.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Looks like XM isn't going anywhere soon.  I was afraid for awhile last summer that I'd be stuck with a bunch of early adopter-type, useless junk...


----------

